# My rating drops I dont understand...



## uberman30 (May 17, 2016)

I've been driving with Uber for about a little over month now in the Orlando/Kissimmee area. I've been carrying a steady rating of 4.87 . All of a sudden it drops to 4.85 and then now to 4.81 . I have 89 Lifetime Trips, 77 Rated Trips, and 66 Five Stars Trips with 2 Five Star Comments and No Issues reported. I haven't had any problems with any rider whatsoever and so far all my riders receives 5 Stars from me. I keep an immaculate "super clean" car. I drive safe. And I am courteous to all my riders. It just seems impossible to please "everyone" and it doesn't seem fair. I like driving with Uber and would like to keep on driving. But I understand if your ratings falls below a certain number you're basically "fired". Therefore I am worried... Any and all opinions and comments are welcome.

Thank you!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Drive more. Uber averages your score over 500 rides. 
Once you have 500 trips, no single ahole can hurt you.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

uberman30 said:


> I've been driving with Uber for about a little over month now in the Orlando/Kissimmee area. I've been carrying a steady rating of 4.87 . All of a sudden it drops to 4.85 and then now to 4.81 . I have 89 Lifetime Trips, 77 Rated Trips, and 66 Five Stars Trips with 2 Five Star Comments and No Issues reported. I haven't had any problems with any rider whatsoever and so far all my riders receives 5 Stars from me. I keep an immaculate "super clean" car. I drive safe. And I am courteous to all my riders. It just seems impossible to please "everyone" and it doesn't seem fair. I like driving with Uber and would like to keep on driving. But I understand if your ratings falls below a certain number you're basically "fired". Therefore I am worried... Any and all opinions and comments are welcome.
> 
> Thank you!


Don't worry, you probably had a pax want to give you a 5 star, but was so drunk his finger slipped and landed on 3. Higher ratings don't make you any more money.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

4.81 is much more than you need. Don't let low self esteem influence your professional life.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Sometimes, you have a run of bad weeks. Keep cool. Keep doing the proper things that you are doing. You will have a run of good weeks and your rating will get back up there. I have gone from 4,64 on Uber Taxi to a current 4,82. Usually, it is good for two or three weeks, climbs a point, then there are two bad weeks and there is a setback, then three or four good ones that jack it up two decimal points, then a bad one or two that set it back. For every two or three points up, I fall one back, then stay steady, then go back up.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

The thing to remember is most Uber riders are normal people going normal places. Twenty percent are not normal, are drunk, and would score anyone driving a 2 due to their hangover when the rate you the next morning.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I have over a thousand trips. The last time I checked my rating it was 4.72.

Unless this is the most important job you have I would ignore it. I'm sure you've gone through everything you've done just as I have.

95% of the time it's not your fault people just raight other people poorly. The other 5% is usually a bad route and some type of odor in your car.

Passenger
Wow your car stinks

Driver
Oh I thought that was you


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

My point is you will feel so much better when the app for Uber stops telling you every single day how much you suck


----------



## HansGr.Uber (Jun 30, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Drive more. Uber averages your score over 500 rides.
> Once you have 500 trips, no single ahole can hurt you.


This! And don't obsess over it. It's like weighing yourself 500x per day when you're trying to lose weight - fluctuations happen and are mostly out of your control, so keep doing good work and let it take effect!


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

Agreed - don't obsess. Passenger perceptions are like the weather, sunny one minute and raining the next. Literally.... my ratings go down when it rains here for a week straight....


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

As long you're in the 4.6-5 threshold, you shouldn't give a rat's grass about your rating.

Since when are partners treated like children?
Oh yeah, ever since people took a number seriously enough to lose hair over.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

the problem is that the cheap non tipping whiny pax think giving a 4 star is good, they dont know that will get you fired.


----------



## living_the_dream (May 14, 2016)

uberman30 said:


> I've been driving with Uber for about a little over month now in the Orlando/Kissimmee area. I've been carrying a steady rating of 4.87 . All of a sudden it drops to 4.85 and then now to 4.81 . I have 89 Lifetime Trips, 77 Rated Trips, and 66 Five Stars Trips with 2 Five Star Comments and No Issues reported. I haven't had any problems with any rider whatsoever and so far all my riders receives 5 Stars from me. I keep an immaculate "super clean" car. I drive safe. And I am courteous to all my riders. It just seems impossible to please "everyone" and it doesn't seem fair. I like driving with Uber and would like to keep on driving. But I understand if your ratings falls below a certain number you're basically "fired". Therefore I am worried... Any and all opinions and comments are welcome.
> 
> Thank you!


Have you tried reaching out to the knowledgable partner support team? They are here to help at an my time. You may want to invest in a car fragrance and provide mints. Always smile and agree with the passenger. You are their driver and it's your job to keep them happy.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

living_the_dream said:


> knowledgable partner support team


Have you had to deal with partner support? It's nothing but canned responses. LOL You sound like you are an Uber corporate employee. You sound like you've drunken the Kool-Aid. Once you get a few months under your belt, let us know what you really think.

Not trying to put you down, but you sound like Polly Anna, that everything is unicorns and rainbows. Down here in reality, it is not.


----------



## claimbuster (Mar 25, 2016)

living_the_dream said:


> Have you tried reaching out to the knowledgable partner support team? They are here to help at an my time. You may want to invest in a car fragrance and provide mints. Always smile and agree with the passenger. You are their driver and it's your job to keep them happy.


Hope this is a bit of sarcasm!

If not, I have to disagree with you. My job is to transport the rider to his/her designation as quickly as I can in the safest possible manner while being courteous and professional. More than that, and you can count me out. I'm neither in charge of refreshments nor entertainment.


----------



## Jiynks (Aug 10, 2015)

uberman30 
Hey man, its a fair conclusion to come to that this rating system has NOTHING to do with performance.
Its more of subjective superficial opinion, based on a criteria of wide variety.
So think of " uber rating" as how WE all judge another based on OUR ridiculous guidelines. Without actually knowing how amazing someone is or what bad luck the day may have dumped on em.
So its not the uber rating system at the core of unfair ratings.


----------



## Roslyn (May 20, 2016)

William1964 said:


> I have over a thousand trips. The last time I checked my rating it was 4.72.
> 
> Unless this is the most important job you have I would ignore it. I'm sure you've gone through everything you've done just as I have.
> 
> ...


Hehehe, I like that one. But as tomorrow will be my second day of driving, maybe I shouldn't use it.


----------



## BigSmalls (May 19, 2016)

You have to carry Avian water , mints , peanuts , M&M , hands sanitize r , allow the pax to smoke . phone charger , and play the music they like. Make an other 500 trips and see you score now, then do you balance and see how much you made. Then go to NYC to the empire state terrace and jump down so you don't suffer anymore.


----------



## living_the_dream (May 14, 2016)

BigSmalls said:


> You have to carry Avian water , mints , peanuts , M&M , hands sanitize r , allow the pax to smoke . phone charger , and play the music they like. Make an other 500 trips and see you score now, then do you balance and see how much you made. Then go to NYC to the empire state terrace and jump down so you don't suffer anymore.


I disagree with allowing them to smoke as it impacts other passengers.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

He was being sarcastic.


----------



## living_the_dream (May 14, 2016)

Ben105 said:


> He was being sarcastic.


everuthing else seems reasonable


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

BigSmalls said:


> Then go to NYC to the empire state terrace and jump down so you don't suffer anymore.


You think that's reasonable. He's talking about jumping off the Empire State Building, one of the tallest buildings in NY. That's suicide. Also not reasonable, hence the sarcasm.


----------



## living_the_dream (May 14, 2016)

Ben105 said:


> That's suicide.


I guess that would make him the first Uber driver to go crazy


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Wrong again. Lots of Uber drivers have gone crazy in US.


----------



## claimbuster (Mar 25, 2016)

Think I'll disagree again. I think most UBER drivers were crazy BEFORE they started driving.


----------



## psychodave7 (May 22, 2016)

uberman30 said:


> I've been driving with Uber for about a little over month now in the Orlando/Kissimmee area. I've been carrying a steady rating of 4.87 . All of a sudden it drops to 4.85 and then now to 4.81 . I have 89 Lifetime Trips, 77 Rated Trips, and 66 Five Stars Trips with 2 Five Star Comments and No Issues reported. I haven't had any problems with any rider whatsoever and so far all my riders receives 5 Stars from me. I keep an immaculate "super clean" car. I drive safe. And I am courteous to all my riders. It just seems impossible to please "everyone" and it doesn't seem fair. I like driving with Uber and would like to keep on driving. But I understand if your ratings falls below a certain number you're basically "fired". Therefore I am worried... Any and all opinions and comments are welcome.
> 
> Thank you!


I don't think Uber makes it clear enough to riders that anything less than 5 stars is a vote to fire the driver. The rider assumes its good when they give you 4 stars.


----------



## Johndito (May 1, 2016)

uberman30 said:


> I've been driving with Uber for about a little over month now in the Orlando/Kissimmee area. I've been carrying a steady rating of 4.87 . All of a sudden it drops to 4.85 and then now to 4.81 . I have 89 Lifetime Trips, 77 Rated Trips, and 66 Five Stars Trips with 2 Five Star Comments and No Issues reported. I haven't had any problems with any rider whatsoever and so far all my riders receives 5 Stars from me. I keep an immaculate "super clean" car. I drive safe. And I am courteous to all my riders. It just seems impossible to please "everyone" and it doesn't seem fair. I like driving with Uber and would like to keep on driving. But I understand if your ratings falls below a certain number you're basically "fired". Therefore I am worried... Any and all opinions and comments are welcome.
> 
> Thank you!


Don't worry about ratings. None of it matters. One man's five is another person's four....doesn't matter. Uber wants you on the road.....period.


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

More like Uber wants to cycle you because they know that there are suckers born every minute. Drivers don't have a long Uber lifespan and are easily replaceable. Either they quit because of low rates, get deactivated for BS reasons or become really cynical on the inside. If they know that everyone easily gives 4s then they set the bar high (4.6) and make you do more loss making trips bending over backwards to keep entitled SOBs happy if you're desperate enough to keep driving.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

Ratings are NOT worth your time. 

flow chart. 

rating above 4.7 = You get to keep driving uber at below minimum wage, no problem
rating below 4.7 = You cant drive Uber, new job making minimum wage, you get a pay raise, no problem

Both are meaningless. Just drive better than the worst 10% of uber drivers, and your fine. Never look at your rating, look at your pay. Then drink.


----------



## Johndito (May 1, 2016)

living_the_dream said:


> I disagree with allowing them to smoke as it impacts other passengers.


I offer pax Hall's losenges...thats it. Otherwise they can talk (or not) sleep, look out the windows...no giving stuff to people who are already getting a very cheap ride. Don't like it? (They all do) Then CALL A CAB!!! WAIT another 45 minutes/hour.....don't waste MY time. I'M here to help you....don't give me ANY bulls**t or I will drop your a** off right freaking now!!


----------

